# Best WW2 In Color So Far



## ColesAircraft (Apr 2, 2010)

I know - maybe this ought to have been tagged-on to the other thread - but I think it's the best colorized image so far.

Always appreciate input!

Thanks!







Cole's Aircraft Aviation Art by Ron Cole


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a great looking shot!


----------



## verner (Apr 2, 2010)

Very, very nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! It does not even look colorized, nicely done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang...that's been colorized?

Well done!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not crazy about the angle, but the color and clarity of the shot makes it look like it was shot with a digital.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## ColesAircraft (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Did this one tonight.

- Ron Cole


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice shot. Taking a look at that trainer, it makes you wonder if they called those primary trainers "The Orange Terror", much like they did with the Stearman being called the "The Yellow Peril" due to Student Pilots being a threat to everyone out there.


----------

